# Coffee Pods



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Whether you are looking for a coffee pod supplier, have a story to share or simply want to learn more about this growth area of the coffee industry you've arrived at the right place, Coffee Forums UK.

This thread will be updated with Coffee Pod threads on the forum and link to reviews

Coffee Pod Discussion


----------



## BillyHey (Mar 5, 2010)

Avoid http://www.cafepods.co.uk for the moment - they've not had stock since December and despite taking £35 for my order and saying it's due 'from the factory soon' they've now gone quiet and won't answer the phone or emails.

I guess they're another victim of the recession (shame they took my money with them though!)


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok coffee pods are normally frowned upon by your coffee purists they do have a role to play.

They are great when a quick drink is needed without the grind. De-café pods are great when only a few de-café drinks are needed in a day. Best of all they are always fresh.

Try espressotechnical.com for a selection of pods.


----------



## jud1255 (Jan 19, 2011)

BillyHey said:


> Avoid http://www.cafepods.co.uk for the moment - they've not had stock since December and despite taking £35 for my order and saying it's due 'from the factory soon' they've now gone quiet and won't answer the phone or emails.
> 
> I guess they're another victim of the recession (shame they took my money with them though!)


Billy have you heard out from cafepods.uk yet ?

im curious whether to order some pods from them

.

cheers jud, new to pods and looking for somet like a delonghi 5400 / 5500 if anybody knows of out similar feel free to contact me.


----------

